# C & C Generäle/Stunde Null Problem



## Toast mit Mett (21. März 2010)

*C & C Generäle/Stunde Null Problem*

Hey Leute,

Ich benutze Vista Ultimate 64 Bit. Nach der Installation wollte ich das Game starten. Es kam der Ladescreen 10 Sekunden später verschwindete das Bild und es kam ne Fehlermeldung "Serious Error". Danach erstellte ich eine Textdatei namens Option.ini und speicherte sie unter eigene Dateien ab. Nun konnte ich das Game zibbeln. 
Soo nun zu meinem Problem:
Wollte den Ultimative Ehre Orden und habe meine 62 Karten gegen die maximale Anzahl schwerer Gegner absolviert, doch ich bekam keinen Orden.
Könnt Ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Toast mit Mett (22. März 2010)

*AW: C & C Generäle/Stunde Null Problem*

Keiner eine Ahnung?


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2010)

*AW: C & C Generäle/Stunde Null Problem*

Mhm, bei dem Orden darfst du keine Teams mit anderen machen. Nur dann funktioniert das....


----------



## Toast mit Mett (22. März 2010)

*AW: C & C Generäle/Stunde Null Problem*

Macht es einen Unterschied, wenn ich jeder KI eine unterschiedliche Teamnummer zugeteilt habe, oder ob ich bei Teams einfach keine ausgewählt habe?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (24. März 2010)

*AW: C & C Generäle/Stunde Null Problem*

keine teams bilden,egal welche.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (24. März 2010)

*AW: C & C Generäle/Stunde Null Problem*

Nun habe ich ja schon alle Karten durch, kann ich irgendwo nachgucken, ob ich mit Teams gezibbelt habe?


----------



## basic123 (24. März 2010)

*AW: C & C Generäle/Stunde Null Problem*

ich als alter generals-veteran sage dir nur eins: leg den singleplayer modus zur seite und melde dich bei stunde null online an. das ist ein ganz anderes spielerlebnis im vergleich zum einzelspieler-part. ich hab frueher auch mal alle karten gegen k.i durchgemacht aber das ist reine zeitverschwendung


----------



## guss (30. März 2010)

*AW: C & C Generäle/Stunde Null Problem*

@basic123
Gibt es denn da noch eine Onlinekommunity? Ich hatte ZH kürzlich noch mal installiert, aber online hatte ich ausschließlich rote Verbindungen und es wurde kein einziges Quickmatch gefunden.


----------



## basic123 (30. März 2010)

*AW: C & C Generäle/Stunde Null Problem*

Ja, es gibt noch locker eine 3-stellige Community. Die meisten spielen zwischen 18 und 22 Uhr. Schau einfach mal vorbei.


----------

